# How good are you so far at the SSB4 demo?



## Beleated_Media (Sep 19, 2014)

I know it just got realeased, but somehow I am now able to handle on my own against the 3 other fighters...
ALL AT LEVEL 5. _not to shabby...Right?.._
Anyway how far have you gotten so far? Are you used to the controls? Is the game pleasing?

*UPDATE*
I can now do lvl 9s
But I need to use link constantly...


----------



## brickwall81 (Sep 19, 2014)

It's meh... I don't play enough to be used to it yet, and I stink with every character but I'm actually decent with Ike and Meta Knight, who aren't available yet. But, I guess I like it. I'm excited to get the full game.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 19, 2014)

brickwall81 said:


> It's meh... I don't play enough to be used to it yet, and I stink with every character but I'm actually decent with Ike and Meta Knight, who aren't available yet. But, I guess I like it. I'm excited to get the full game.



I got used to the villager, FAST I ranked up 5 KOs in one fight


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 19, 2014)

I haven't played it yet, though I did play half of it but never played it the way it should.


----------



## JCnator (Sep 19, 2014)

I've been playing against several Level 3 CPUs, and I didn't got myself KOed once in pretty much 95% of matches. Highest KOs is 8. Mario, Link and Pikachu are all easily mastered. Villager is kinda tricky to play with, because its moves most often take a while to actually output some damage but it is backed up by its awesome recovery techniques and its pockets. Mega Man is a fairly interesting character to experiment, though this one has a slightly larger learning curve. Probably for the same reasons as Villager do, but he's quite powerful once you get hang of him.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 19, 2014)

I can easily beat level 7 cpus and level 8s are a little bit of a challenge. I'm using villager.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 19, 2014)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I've been playing against several Level 3 CPUs, and I didn't got myself KOed once in pretty much 95% of matches. Highest KOs is 8. Mario, Link and Pikachu are all easily mastered. Villager is kinda tricky to play with, because its moves most often take a while to actually output some damage but it is backed up by its awesome recovery techniques and its pockets. Mega Man is a fairly interesting character to experiment, though this one has a slightly larger learning curve. Probably for the same reasons as Villager do, but he's quite powerful once you get hang of him.



Ikr. Villager is awesome when mastered. Also the best part for me though, is using the Lyoid Rocket to zoom past mega mans final smash :3


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 19, 2014)

Terrible. : ) I'm so out of practice with SSB that I feel I need to re-learn practically everything. 

I had an easy time on the default level 3s, but I'm already having difficulty with 4's and 5's. It's going to take a lot of work, though I don't expect to actually get _good_ at it. I was only ever really decent at the first one for the N64. Didn't play any others up until Brawl, and only played that sparingly, as the copy belonged to my older brother. 

I suppose it's a good thing that I'm not a terribly competitive player. Haha.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 19, 2014)

VILLAGER 4  TIER S

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amissapanda said:


> Terrible. : ) I'm so out of practice with SSB that I feel I need to re-learn practically everything.
> 
> I had an easy time on the default level 3s, but I'm already having difficulty with 4's and 5's. It's going to take a lot of work, though I don't expect to actually get _good_ at it. I was only ever really decent at the first one for the N64. Didn't play any others up until Brawl, and only played that sparingly, as the copy belonged to my older brother.
> 
> I suppose it's a good thing that I'm not a terribly competitive player. Haha.



I never got the hang of brawl before, but I think me and the 3ds version will make magic!
_UGH TERRIBLE FRIGGIN WORD PLAY_


----------



## Cress (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm pretty good with Link. I can handle 3 Level 9's with or without items even though I barely ever played as him in the other games.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Destroyed as link whilst versing level 9 NPC's.

Link is very easy to control Really haven't tried Mario or Pikachu yet, but I have tried Link, Megaman and Villager.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 20, 2014)

Not very good, it's been a while since I played the previous games and I'm still trying to get a hang of the controls. I do well up against level 5's but after that it starts getting kind of difficult. :>

Oh and I've been using Link.


----------



## Reploid (Sep 20, 2014)

I can beat 3 level 9 cpu's with or without items while using Mario, Link, or Megaman. I can somewhat use Villager, but I'm terrible with Pikachu. So glad this is turning out to be better than Brawl.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Sep 20, 2014)

I can beat Mario at level 7. But I just can't beat Pikachu! Seriously, he is so strong (to me)!

The character I'm best at playing is Villager. Though he _is_ the one I played the most.


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 20, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> I know it just got realeased, but somehow I am now able to handle on my own against the 3 other fighters...
> ALL AT LEVEL 5. _not to shabby...Right?.._
> Anyway how far have you gotten so far? Are you used to the controls? Is the game pleasing?



I can handle Level 9's

Oh and I've gotten good at Mario, is it just me or has he had a major buff?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm loving it so far, I can't seem to put the demo down lol. I've spending too many hours on it...

I can beat level 5 cpu pretty easily which I am mostly battling. I'm just taking it easy step by step every level. I can beat one level 9 cpu alone, but 3 of them is tricky for me (I can handle it, sort of, but I don't _mostly _win every time...). I'm just here for the fun.
Note, this is my first Smash Bros game.


----------



## Farobi (Sep 20, 2014)

Not really good, but hey, it's my first try at this series :}


----------



## Imitation (Sep 20, 2014)

I've got a challenge! 
Try to KO as many as possible on any difficulty!
Here's mine


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm going to main Dr. Mario woops


----------



## CookingOkasan (Sep 20, 2014)

ehh I've gotten a few 0 to death combos on a few melee friends as mario but honestly I really only played the demo for a good 6 or so hours all last week... It just got repetitive. Not a fan of the limited movement options that comes along with the 3ds control stick (really not trying to break my control stick or anything...)

I love the new bounce when you spike someone on the stage. Just watching people bounce up like that, I'm imagining all of the knee opportunities. (y'all aren't ready for my falcon game)


----------



## Coach (Sep 20, 2014)

I love playing as villager!


----------



## Mango (Sep 20, 2014)

i can beat l3 cpus, i only opened it 1nce, ad i use villager, link, or mega man


----------



## Drake789 (Sep 20, 2014)

I've really only practiced playing with the Villager as they are so great, and I have occasionally played with link too...

I feel like I've gotten pretty good at the game, I usually win about 90% against the 3 other level 9 computers, but sometimes they get the best of me. Villager just has great recovering tactics, and can also deal lots of damage with the tree, bowling ball and axe. They are pretty much perfect in every way, except I'm not sure whether they will be superior to Jigglypuff or not. Nobody can ever replace her recovery skills


----------



## n64king (Sep 20, 2014)

This demo is pretty good for a demo. I dunno about the rest of you guys, but sometimes the demos for the 3DS & WiiU are really terrible and have actually steered me away from games that I ended up later delving into that were better than the demo showed. Personally I wonder about Sonic Lost World if that's actually somehow good after that atrocious demo. SMASH BROS DEMO = A+++, sure not much to choose from but for a demo I'm pretty impressed in comparison to the other disastrous demos I've tried.
Tomodatchi had a decent demo too lol


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 20, 2014)

WOOO I CAN BEAT LVL9s NOW


----------



## Mariah (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm absolutely terrible. This is the first Smash game I've ever played and I don't know how to do anything.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 20, 2014)

Really good.
Still maining Pikachu and I'm starting to main Mega Man and the Villager.
I just want the full game to come out so I can play as my Melee main (Jigglypuff) again!


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Sep 20, 2014)

I finally beat Mario at level 8! Now for level 9...


----------



## SmokeyB (Sep 20, 2014)

Rocking all level 9'ers :3 (Big smash fan) I've been playing non-stop vuv


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 20, 2014)

Meteor Smash


----------



## nekosync (Sep 20, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I'm absolutely terrible. This is the first Smash game I've ever played and I don't know how to do anything.


This might help:






And when you first start up the game, if you leave it alone for a bit, it'll show the tutorial on how to play.


----------



## Mario. (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm pretty good with Mario and pikachu. I can handle leave 9 cpu but with Link hes a bit of a challenged


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 20, 2014)

I feel like I'm not very good at the controls on the 3DS for that style of game. It's always been a console game and the handheld style throws me off. Plus, hearing all the news of people playing the game and breaking their 3DS' really makes me paranoid so the whole time I play, I'm scared of breaking something x(

I'm overall pretty bad so far taking all of those things into account xD I'm better playing on a GameCube controller


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 21, 2014)

Now I can easily beat lv 9 ais with villager


----------



## Manazran (Sep 21, 2014)

I can only handle Level 4s...


----------



## n64king (Sep 21, 2014)

Better with Mario, Link and the Villager than I expected. I NEVER used Mario or Link before basically. Just here and there for farts and giggles, but I'm pretty good with them now. I stink as Mega Man so far  Mini bummed but whatever. Still got Duck Hunt, Wii Fit Trainer and a few other weirdos to try and work out as my main.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 21, 2014)

Still mostly goofing around with the characters more than anything, I'm probably going to switch up the controls with the main game so I'm trying to not get terribly used to them now (which is pretty easy).


----------



## danceonglitter (Sep 21, 2014)

I've been playing as villager (the girl with pink hair, if that matters at all to anyone) and I've got up to beating level 6  I also play against my brother, who beats level 9's regularly with ease, and I can win against him too - it's like 60:40 to him
so I'm not amazing, but I'm improving  especially as villager isn't my character of choice!


----------



## nammie (Sep 21, 2014)

I've very average lmao 
haven't played SSB in like... 3 years and back when I did play more often, I always used Snake, and none of the characters on the demo are similar to him?? so I'm super rusty... usually playing with level 7 CPUs lol


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 21, 2014)

My god I used to suck with mega man but now I can use him good. Heck I can beat lvl.9s with him


----------



## Hot (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm only good at level 5s+ when I button mash/spam. If I actually think about what I'm doing, then I can only handle three level 4s.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 21, 2014)

Villager is so OP when mastered well.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 21, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Villager is so OP when mastered well.



Remeber them bowling balls though 0.0


----------

